# anyone familiar with SPANISH goats?



## ds622311 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am new to this forum so not sure whether to post this here or in fibre goats or elsewhere. I am thinking about purchasing a goat herd and would love to get some feedback.... Such as if they are really spanish.... And any comments on the goats. 
I am fairly new to goats. I have a small trip of myotonics but am looking for a herd of breeding age does that I can breed my bucks to... After a few generations they can be considered myotonics as you can only find a few mature foes here and there. 
I chose Spanish due to their hardiness and similar appearance to fainting goats. With the larger Spanish frame combined with the dense and easy muscling of myotonics I would like to experiment. I am trying to increase the size of my fainting goats.
This herd has big horns - the buck would be a trophy in Hawaii. Long twisting horns.
I also chose Spanish due to a desire to preserve rare breeds. 
I am in Canada so it is really hard to find Spanish and we don't have very good record keeping of the breed. 
I only have one picture right now but am getting more tomorrow.
Some of the herd are white but lots are dark. 
The breeder started his herd a year ago from 2 different sources but he is a trucker on the road a lot and his wife doesn't want to take care of them. 
As you can see they are Spanish *Cashmere* although they were hoping to concentrate on meat traits.
On flames or nasty comments please. Thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not familiar with the Spanish breed, but I will be breeding my Boer doe to a Spanish buck. He is solid black with blue eyes.


----------



## ds622311 (Oct 11, 2013)

He sounds pretty! Should be a nice breeding. The blue eyes are dominant in myotonics. Probably the same with other goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks like a pretty herd but I know nothing about Spanish so have no idea if they are or aren't.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

They are really nice looking, I had no idea they had spanish cashmeres.... actually I think it is a great idea to concentrate on a Native, rare breed! Looking forward to learning more, I think there is a fair amount of them on this coast anyway....


----------



## ds622311 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, even tho I am not american I appreciate the history of the two more or less American/North American breeds the fainting goats and the Spanish. What happened with the Spanish is almost comparable with what happened to the passenger pigeons. Not so long ago the Spanish were the US meat goats having been in the country for hundreds of years. Now with cross breeding the Spanish have become a rare breed. Its really not so long ago that Boers were introduced.... To go from such huge numbers to around 8000 is sad. 
Yeah the Spanish are neat because they are great producers of meat and fibre (depending on the bloodlines).


----------



## ds622311 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here are some Aussie/Spanish background goats focussing on cashmere fibre production.
Different flock but I like them too.


----------



## ds622311 (Oct 11, 2013)

Some more pics. Again these are a different flock that I know is Spanish/aussie


----------



## ds622311 (Oct 11, 2013)

And some more Spanish/Susie that I am interested in getting. Different from the first flock.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Those last ones are cute.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

All the Spanish goats I've ever seen were black


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

ds622311 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a goat herd and would love to get some feedback.... Such as if they are really spanish.... And any comments on the goats.
> 
> I chose Spanish due to their hardiness and similar appearance to fainting goats. With the larger Spanish frame combined with the dense and easy muscling of myotonics I would like to experiment. I am trying to increase the size of my fainting goats.
> 
> I am in Canada so it is really hard to find Spanish and we don't have very good record keeping of the breed.


Were in Canada are you? I like the Spanish breed as well...I'm in Central Ontario


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Here is a link to some Spanish goat info: http://www.spanishgoats.org/


----------

